# Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle



## Martin St. (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
Da ich noch ziemlich jung bin (16) habe ich noch nicht wirklich Erfahrung mit dem Spinnangeln gemacht und ich wollte damit anfangen aber ich will mal was neues ausprobieren deswegen Multirolle.
Hier meine Frage : Könnt ihr mir Helfen ein geeignetes Angel setup zusammen zu stellen ( Rute,Rolle,Schnur,Köder) ich habe ca. 160€ zur verfügung.
Dazu zu sagen ist : Der See in dem ich Hauptsächlich fischen gehe ist ziemlich verkrautet und die Rute solle für Hecht und Batsch ausgelegt sein.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Dabei helfen.


----------



## Mister1101 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Hallo, wieso fängst du nicht erstmal mit einer Stationär rolle an ? Wenn du dann etwas Gefühl dafür entwickelt hast kannst du ja umsteigen...für die leichte bis mittlere Spinnangelei ist eh die Stationärrolle am besten...

MfG Jonas


----------



## Stoney0066 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Eine vernünftige Baitcastrolle fängt bei ca. 120 Euro an, da wirds dann schwierig bis unmöglich für das Geld ne vernünftige komplette Kombo und auch noch Köder zu bekommen.

Hecht und Barschköder mit einer Baitcastrute zu werfen wird auch nix, da muss das Setup viel mehr auf den zu werfenden Köder abgestimmt sein wie bei ner Spin-Combo.

Ich würde dir auch empfehlen erst mal mit ner Spin-Combo anzufangen und zu schauen ob dir das Spinnen überhaupt Spaß macht. Dann kannst immer noch sparen und dir mal ne gescheite Casting-Rute zulegen.

Es gibt allerdings Baitcast-Ruten und Rollen für je 50 Euro mit denen man fischen kann. Wenn man unbedingt will... Nur wirklich viel Spaß macht das nicht!


----------



## Taxidermist (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Mit dem Wunsch unbedingt mit der Multi anfangen zu Spinnen, tust du dir zumindest finanziell keinen Gefallen.
Die ganzen Styler welche du auf den Tube vids siehst, betreiben dies zumeist hoch spezialisiert. Da kostet ne taugliche Barschflitsche mal schnell 400€ plus und ist nur in einem recht kleinen Wurfgewichtsspektrum zu fischen.
Wenn du also reiche Eltern hast, oder lukrative Nebenjobs, dann hau rein.
Sinnvoller wäre es sicher zuerst mal die vorhandenen 160€, in ne sogar eingermaßen gummitaugliche Kombo, für Hecht/Zander zu investieren.
Selbst dann musst du noch mal 35€ für ne Geflochtene rechnen.
Bis du noch ein paar Gummis und Standardköder hast, ist schnell noch mal ein Fufi verbraten(gerne auch vieeel mehr)!
Ein Kescher u.s.w. macht auch Sinn!

Jürgen


----------



## WalKo (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Versuche dir das mal zu erklären.
Mit einer Baitcaster unter 10g zu werfen ist eine Kunst und man braucht eine Entsprechende Rolle die das kann die dann sehr teuer ist. Das liegt hauptsächlich an dem Gewicht und Lauf der Spule  die ja mit dem geringen Ködergewicht beim Werfen gleichmässig beschleunigt werden muss.
Manche behaupten mit der Richtigen Rolle, viel Übung und sehr dünner Schnur bis ca. 5g runter zu kommen. Solche Rolle wäre wohl auch noch für Hecht geeignet aber die 
Schnur und die Rute wohl eher nicht.

Eine Rolle die ziemlich Gross ist und trotzdem bis knapp unter 10g werfen kann und nicht so teuer ist, wäre z.B. eine Abu Orra SX.
Die gab es ab 99€, aber scheint jetzt überall ausverkauft zu sein. 
Vielleicht gibt es einen ähnlichen Nachfolger.
Ich habe mir eine Rute für 125 € gekauft mit der ich hoffte den Bereich wie Angegeben WG 7-35g abzudecken, mit der ich auch nicht so Grosse Hechte Beangeln wollte.
Leider muss ich sagen das die 7g nicht realistisch sind und die eher ab ca. 12g vernünftiges Perücken freies werfen zulässt. Du läufts also auch noch Gefahr Fehlkäufe zu tätigen wenn Du möglichst Breitbandig dich mit einer Rute und Rolle aufstellen willst.
Mit einer auf Hecht ausgelegten Statinärrolle ist es kein Problem auch leichte Köder zu werfen da du das Perückenproblem nicht hast.

Gruß
Waldemar


----------



## gero69 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Hallo Martin,

vieles wurde schon auch aus meiner Sicht richtig dargestellt. Dennoch würde ich das Gesagte etwas relativieren wollen.
Ich selbst habe meine Sportfischerprüfung vor fast 50 abgelegt und kann sagen, dass man auch damals mit viel weniger gutem Gerät schon Fische fangen konnte.

Mich hat die Baitcaster auch gereizt. Obwohl man in den USA für dass Spinnfischen mit leichteren Ködern meist eine Stationärrolle verwendet habe ich eine gekauft. Auch wenn die Spezialisten hier die Augen verdrehen werden: es ist eine DM-120LA, die man in der Bucht für um die 20€! direkt aus China bekommt. Kurz, das Ding ist topp verarbeitet und funktioniert einwandfrei. Das Werfen macht Spaß ohne Ende. Die Rute ist eine Berkley Redwood für 25€.

Keine Frage, das ist eine Einsteiger-Kombi!!! Man kann damit Spaß haben und auch Fische fangen UND man lernt diese Form des Angeln kennen. Das Wichtigste aus meiner Sicht: Wenn man nach einer Saison etwas Besseres kaufen will, hat man schon jede Menge Erfahrung und kann die höheren Werte anderer Geräte erfühlen.

Viele Erfolg, Leo


----------



## Achim_68 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Ich habs mal zu den Junganglern verschoben...


----------



## WalKo (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Leo. 
Kannst Du auch Mitteilen was die niedrigste Gewicht ist was Du mit deiner Kombination noch vernünftig werfen kannst?
Würde mich Interessieren ob es überhaupt einen so grossen Unterschied zu den teureren Rollen gibt wie die Händler behaupten.

Gruss
Waldemar


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Möglicherweise OT? |kopfkrat

 Ich habe vor etwa 35 Jahren ernsthaft angefangen, mich mit Multis zu befassen.

 Meine ersten Versuche waren auf Weite ausgelegt (je weiter der Wurf, um so größer der Fisch#q).

 Zum Glück hatte ich in Hvide Sande genug Übungsgebiet um niemand anderen abzuschießen. Die ersten Versuche waren ein Desaster, die Rollen auch bei weiten nicht auf dem heutigen Niveau. Habe damals eine Menge Lehrgeld (Perücken) bezahlt.

 Nach gut 2 Wochen Training ohne Beobachtung habe ich mich mit dem Gerät dann ans Wasser getraut, und auch gefangen. Die Wurfgewichte lagen damals bei 30-50 Gramm. Mit den heutigen Rollen sollten solche Übungen schneller erledigt sein.
 Versuche einfach mal das Werfen zu lernen. Der Fisch dahinter wird sich schon irgendwann melden. Mit der Brechstange geht es nicht. :m


----------



## DaBass (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brauche hilfe Spinnangeln mit Multirolle*

Also würde dir zum Anfang vllt eine ML- M Kombo empfehlen. Damit kannst du auf jeden Fall mal en 4inch Gummi auf Hecht dranhängen aber auch gut werfbare Barschköder fischen. 

Ein Flagschiff bei den Rollen ist die Shimano Curado 51E - wenn du noch eine für 100Euro bekommst schlag zu! Ansonsten ist auch die Revo Premier Serie gut für den Bereich ausgestattet  Auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt lässt sich auf alle Fälle was finden - meine erste leichtere BC Kombo war eine G-Loomis 783 GLX und eine Shimano Scorpion - außerhalb deines Budgets aber mit ihr habe ich sowohl Chubbys am Bach als auch 4,5er Shaker am See gefischt - soooo beschränkt ist man also nicht. Nur je mehr man sich einlebt umso spezieller werden die Kombos  

Also wenn du wirklich Bock auf diese nicht immer am effektivsten aber auf jeden Fall spaßige und spannende Angelei hast schau dich am besten nach einer guten Gebrauchten um zu denen ich dir geraten habe und einen gebrauchten Stecken für 70-80€ solltest du auch finden. WG so bis 20 oder 30 Gr - je nachdem was deine bevorzugten Köder sind und los gehts


----------

